# Another Betta Drawer.



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

I am the 3rd betta drawer. If you want your betta drawn please ask me. Sorry, since I am 10, the pics will be in my album.


----------



## kirby13580 (Jul 3, 2010)

ok!!! Go to my album and pick one out!!!


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Okay I will!


----------



## doggipoi (Jul 24, 2010)

can you draw my betta? Please?


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Okay.


----------



## BettaBuddi1221 (Jul 21, 2010)

Me too please


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Okay.


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey wanna try and draw Alex? I have pics in my album lol! Would love to see how all your art turns out! =]


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Okay! The camera batteries are charging. I will tell you when they are ready!
Note: I do not color. But they are still pretty!


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

My pencil broke...


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Can we see examples of your work?


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

They are in my Album Drawings. I will get some pics from there, just wait.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

This is Alexander. Hope you like it!


----------



## doggipoi (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks, sis.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Very nice frogipoi...you need to enter your drawing in the FAMA now called (Aquarium Fish International) "fish kidz" section drawing for kids contest...last month it was a $50.00 gift certificate from Premium Aquatic...my son won one last year and got me some neat fish related products.....very cool...

You mail it to: (with: drawing- name, age, address, phone number)
Aquarium Fish International "Fish Kidz"
PO Box 6050
Mission Viejo CA 92690
Drawings not returned by the way if you send them in-you should pick up a copy of the magazine..it has a great kid section and pretty good magazine too......


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Okay.


----------

